
One in Ten Adults in US Has a Food Allergy, but One in Five Think They Do - laurex
https://neurosciencenews.com/food-allergy-belief-10429/
======
Nomentatus
See the full paper, but expect to be disappointed in that too.
[https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamanetworkopen/fullarticle...](https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamanetworkopen/fullarticle/2720064)

There are strong hints in the paper that the authors believe only IgE-mediated
reactions kill, and that this unspoken assumption undergirds the whole paper.
This is false, other histamine reactions cause edema and kill, and at least
one non-histamine reaction (Bradykinin) can kill as well.

In any case, it's very unclear how they managed to distinguish "false"
allergies, unless by rates of IgE reactions.

